# bow cases



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

whats your favorite bow case. i am looking at a skb for the target bow i just aquired. the case it came with is ok but not what i want to use to carry it. have to remove the string stopper when you put it in the case. and the idea of an outside pocket forthe stabs is apealing. not sure yet on my choices. what do you recomend.

thanks


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

This is a good question. I've looked for the ideal case for years. I have a bullet proof stainless steel one, and a Brownell double case both of which cost out the butt, which I hardly ever use anymore and I've had a lot of cases over the years and to me there's no perfect case. For the last couple of years I've been using an Easton double soft case and I think I'm more satisfied with it than anything I've had.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have been using a Brownell since about 2007 or so...love the case. But they don't make them anymore so....

I also HAD and SKB :zip:.....that is a great case also but I could fit a lot more in my Brownell. The Auroras are VERY nice as well and if I was going to buy a new case tomorrow it would probably be one of those. It will hold everything you need and is great for traveling.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I have two, both SKBs. For quick trips to the range or just throwing my stuff in the back of the car, I use an SKB Field-Tek soft case. For longer trips where I have to pack more stuff or may have to pack other stuff on top of the case, I use an SKB quad rifle case that I converted to archery purposes. I am not sure if this case is still available. It is heavy when loaded, but it offers superior protection of your equipment.


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There are only 4 or 5 threads active from the past two days...there is no need to TTT your threads. This isn't the classifieds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> There are only 4 or 5 threads active from the past two days...there is no need to TTT your threads. This isn't the classifieds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeh! The Hornet is back!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I use an SKB for everyday use, then an Aurora Proline case for travel. I have a small SKB for sale if anyone is interested. My old PE XT2K fit in it fine, but thats all the longer bow size that will fit, and no parellel limbs either. An UE XT2K will fit also. $100TYD


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

mag41vance said:


> Oh yeh! The Hornet is back!


And what does it matter if he TTT's his thread....Yep hardly a week and he's taken over. Something never change. :sad:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> Oh yeh! The Hornet is back!


yea and still a big know it all as ever seems the time off didnt humble his attitude at all!!


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> There are only 4 or 5 threads active from the past two days...there is no need to TTT your threads. This isn't the classifieds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry didn't mean to offend didn't check it through the thread. saw there was an answer on the thread threw new post section on my phone. quickest way to check it on my phone with the at mobile (at mobile is great by the way) and hornet seen where you came back thread. don't know you but you seem to be knowledgeable and value your input.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

xring1 said:


> yea and still a big know it all as ever seems the time off didnt humble his attitude at all!!


I'm glad he's back. This site had become a dead zone.

He might not know it all, but he knows enough! :becky:

Keep bringin it BH!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:doh: humble my attitude...:chortle: 

I didn't attack the guy....telling someone that there is no need to TTT threads when it is already at the top of the page is wrong? Give me a freakin break. 

what's wrong with TTT nothing....but like I said. It's not needed. The threads were the 2nd and 3rd threads in the forum. It was already at the top. :wink: 

I am the same person I was and always will be...my time away was because of a sponsor that was out on blast for stealing money from us all...then when the dust settled. Guess who was right all along????? 

Guess we better not tell anyone this is a target forum when guys ask hunting questions either...seem to remember several posters with smart replies.... Hello pot....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archer1914 said:


> sorry didn't mean to offend didn't check it through the thread. saw there was an answer on the thread threw new post section on my phone. quickest way to check it on my phone with the at mobile (at mobile is great by the way) and hornet seen where you came back thread. don't know you but you seem to be knowledgeable and value your input.


You didn't offend brotha...don't worry about that. :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> :doh: humble my attitude...:chortle:
> 
> I didn't attack the guy....telling someone that there is no need to TTT threads when it is already at the top of the page is wrong? Give me a freakin break.
> 
> ...


Sheldon, go sit in your spot.


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

:darkbeer:


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

hey rossi did you get your prime yet last time i talked to you on chat you were waiting for it.


----------

